# Duda sobre diodo



## Alejotecet (May 8, 2018)

Hola! Estoy por hacer un proyecto y para este preciso un diodo detector tipo OA90,o similar,que pueden ser OA85,OA81 o OA79,el problema es que no encuentro por ningún lado! Quería pedir su ayuda para saber si los puedo encontrar con otro nombre,o si es que no de fabrican más, o si hay alguno otro que me sirva para la función, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2018)

Es equivalente al *1N34 *mira si consigue este

También lo puedes recuperar de algún sintonizador de TV viejo de descarte.

Para algunas aplicaciones podría servir el 1N4148 o 1N914 como reemplazo, ¿ Para que lo necesitas ?

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Alejotecet dijo:


> el problema es que no encuentro por ningún lado!





Diodos Germanio en Mercado Libre Argentina


----------

